# Most reviled of the "Jail Blazers"?



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Simple question, but maybe not so simple to answer:

Which of the "Jail Blazer" era Blazers did you / do you most revile (i.e., dislike intensely), and why? (Any player brought in during Whitsitt's tenure is eligible for the treatment here.)

This should be an interesting way to close the door on a dark chapter in all our lives...

PBF
PS: I think I already know crandc's answer...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Damon Stoudamire. 

I could generally care less about off court transgressions to be honest. However, I believe Stoudamire was the worst kind of poison on this roster with his little kniving shots and whining and need to go to his buds Jason Quick/John Canzano and leak information. Also his whining about playing time in CRITICAL playoff situations about having Greg Anthony finish games was disgusting and I truly believe set the franchise on a spiral.

Plus he was an undersized, shoot first point guard who couldn't shoot and ran the offense horribly. And he was paid ALOT for this.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

In order 

Rasheed Wallace
Bonzi Wells
Damon Stoudamire
JR Rider
Qyntel Woods
Zach Randolph
Darius Miles 
Shawn Kemp 
Rod Strickland
Ruben Patterson (I liked the way he played on the floor, but hated what he did off of it) 


I feel I am missing someone obvious, but can't think of who it is.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Do we really need to rehash this at a time when Blazermania has returned and there is so much positive energy around the current team? The past is the past. What's done is done. I don't see any point in revisiting the darker days of the past. I hold no ill will towards any of those players. Yes, they made some mistakes and it was sometimes maddening at the time, but they also played hard and did their best to win while they were here. I'd rather focus positive energy on the current team and discuss the special things they are doing right now then dredge up negative emotions about past indiscretions.

BNM


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Ruben Patterson. Hands down.

A convicted rapist makes pot smoking, cursing refs, bad play, bad driving et al pale by comparison. I put up with the 2000 Western Conference Finals, the 2001 collapse, Sheed's record setting technicals. But when they signed Patterson I canceled my sub to _Rip City _(I was a charter subscriber), cancelled membership in the then-existing Blazers email discussion group, did not go to games for a year, wrote that I could never cheer for him. And never did.

The Blazers added insult to injury when I sent an email and a letter, to two different people (Whitsitt and some other front office person) and got back two word for word identical replies, just with different names signed to them. Form letters. 

To me, as a woman, it was like the Blazers were saying "screw you" to every female fan.

With every other player I can say there was a time I liked him or there were things I liked about him. Damon, Sheed, Bonzi, ZBo. Never Patterson. I would not care if he was on court the best player the Blazers ever had, which he was not. A convicted rapist.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Is "all of the above" an option?

The thing that made that team so magical was that each of those guys had his own little niche.

Damon Stoudamire -- most likely to sound like a team player while actually stabbing his teammates in the back (invariably to BFF Jason Quick in the O)
Rasheed Wallace -- master of poorly timed sociopathic on-court behavior
Ruben Patterson -- rapist
Gary Trent -- most likely to punch you in the face at a bar
Dontonio Wingfield -- most likely to actually murder you (also, most likely to make you wonder why we would bother to keep such a thug on the team as the 15th man; if he's never even going to play, just sign a dan dickau already!)
Qyntel Woods -- best dog lover
JR Rider -- best use of coke can
Shawn Kemp -- best use of coke, period

Ah, the glory days...

Stepping Razor


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Do we really need to rehash this at a time when Blazermania has returned and there is so much positive energy around the current team? The past is the past. What's done is done. I don't see any point in revisiting the darker days of the past. I hold no ill will towards any of those players. Yes, they made some mistakes and it was sometimes maddening at the time, but they also played hard and did their best to win while they were here. I'd rather focus positive energy on the current team and discuss the special things they are doing right now then dredge up negative emotions about past indiscretions.


Agreed. Bringing this up now almost begs the question if some posters follow sports (at least partially) so that they can spout negativity. Seriously, whats the point of dredging up this bleep for the millionth time? Nothing to whine about now so let rip the past yet again?

Sheez!

STOMP


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

would Whitsitt count on this list or just players? Remember he brought a lot of them in and he was so arrogant about it.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

What about Bonzi Wells? He was the one jail blazer that hated the fans the most.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

^^^ agghgh beat me to it.

Bonzi Wells anyone? I can't believe no one has mentioned Bonzi.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

1. J.R. Rider with all his on/off the court problems. Check out his rap sheet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JR_Rider

2. Ruben Patterson: I remember his problems too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruben_Patterson

3. Rasheed Wallace: He had his tirades against the coaches and technicals. Didn't he throw a towel at Sabonis?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasheed_Wallace


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Simple question, but maybe not so simple to answer:
> 
> Which of the "Jail Blazer" era Blazers did you / do you most revile (i.e., dislike intensely), and why? (Any player brought in during Whitsitt's tenure is eligible for the treatment here.)
> 
> ...


BONZI WELLS

To me he's the poster child for everything that was wrong with the team during those dark days. Flipping off fans, spitting on people, going after the coach, etc. I had completely lost my patience with the "Jail Blazers" by the time he left and would have drove him out of town myself it he needed a ride.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd have to go with Rider.
Loved when his head was into it on the court, but he just made it flat out embarassing to be a fan with all the crap he was into off the court. If there was a poster child of that era, my vote goes to Rider.

I think Schonley back in the day felt terrible about always having to spin it the right way when Rider would get in trouble with the team. Probably embarassed him a bit.

Although Bonzi is right behind him. Put those two on the poster together.
Actually, I'd put Bonzi, Rider and Patterson on the poster.

I can't hate Sheed though. I think there's a group of Blazer fans who appreciated Sheed's 'passion' and how good he was in his run, and then the other group who just flat out hated him for the T's and all that.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Xericx said:


> Damon Stoudamire.
> 
> I could generally care less about off court transgressions to be honest. However, I believe Stoudamire was the worst kind of poison on this roster with his little kniving shots and whining and need to go to his buds Jason Quick/John Canzano and leak information. Also his whining about playing time in CRITICAL playoff situations about having Greg Anthony finish games was disgusting and I truly believe set the franchise on a spiral.
> 
> Plus he was an undersized, shoot first point guard who couldn't shoot and ran the offense horribly. And he was paid ALOT for this.


you wrote everything I was thinking. but only if you look at his impact over an entire career. 

if you look at it purely from a per 48 minutes, though, hands down it'd have to be Qyntel Woods. he crammed an amazing amount of stupidity and obnoxiousness into a very short and disappointing career. 

the guy with the single best (worst?) season of loathsomeness probably goes to JR Rider. one minute he's abusing the entire Utah Jazz team, the next minute he's talking about being lynched by people IN THE STATE HE'S PLAYING FOR. he could've been as good as Paul Pierce, and instead he's long since out of the league. 

I've always valued talent far more than character, but I don't really mind these kinds of threads. even if it results in a little Sheed bashing.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

mook said:


> He could've been as good as Paul Pierce, and instead he's long since out of the league.


Not just out of the league, in the slammerReport


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Boob-No-More/STOMP,

I understand where you two are coming from. You already have closure with the past. I was wondering if some here didn't quite have that yet, and it looks like I was right. This is about closure, in a way. Put the past to rest and focus on the now and the future (both of which are looking brighter every day).

Kinda the same theory as a "divorce shower".

Glad you guys have already put it behind you.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mook said:


> I've always valued talent far more than character, but I don't really mind these kinds of threads. even if it results in a little Sheed bashing.


Surprisingly, not too many people bashing Sheed in this one (so far).

But, really, there's nothing saying people can't revile Detlef for his pathetic ON-COURT productivity while he was here. There can be any number of reasons, on or off the court, to revile a player.

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Easy question - Rasheed, hands down.

-Pop


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

There are only TWO players whose off court issues were not forgivable by me. The first was far worse than the second, but both made me hate these players.

1) Ruben Patterson
2) Woods


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> Ruben Patterson. Hands down.
> 
> A convicted rapist ...


OOPS! Must be a typo because I know you know that's simply not true anymore than Gloria Steinem being a convicted child-molester.

Exaggeration erases credibility.

Scottie Pippen gets my vote.

His (or his ego's) presence completely ruined a well-oiled machine.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> OOPS! Must be a typo because I know you know that's simply not true anymore than Gloria Steinem being a convicted child-molester.
> 
> Exaggeration erases credibility.


What planet are you living on? Ms. Steinem has never been even accused of child molesting, that was obviously dragged in for a little feminist-bashing. Patterson pled guilty. By law that is the same as a conviction. His lawyer and the judge would have told him that. How many times need we discuss this? You can question whether or not he should have pled guilty but he is a convicted rapist by law and a registered sex offender. If you have evidence Ms. Steinem is a registered sex offender, put up or shut up.

Whose exaggeration?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

crandc said:


> What planet are you living on? Ms. Steinem has never been even accused of child molesting, that was obviously dragged in for a little feminist-bashing. Patterson pled guilty. By law that is the same as a conviction. His lawyer and the judge would have told him that. How many times need we discuss this? You can question whether or not he should have pled guilty but he is a convicted rapist by law and a registered sex offender. If you have evidence Ms. Steinem is a registered sex offender, put up or shut up.
> 
> Whose exaggeration?


Just like the good old days... 

PBF


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Stepping Razor said:


> Is "all of the above" an option?
> 
> The thing that made that team so magical was that each of those guys had his own little niche.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. But Ruben is the worst. Rape is worse then any drug use.
He should be in jail for rape. Rapists ruin their victims lives.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> What planet are you living on? Ms. Steinem has never been even accused of child molesting, that was obviously dragged in for a little feminist-bashing. Patterson pled guilty. By law that is the same as a conviction. His lawyer and the judge would have told him that. How many times need we discuss this? You can question whether or not he should have pled guilty but he is a convicted rapist by law and a registered sex offender. If you have evidence Ms. Steinem is a registered sex offender, put up or shut up.
> 
> Whose exaggeration?


Not only did he NOT plead guilty to rape he was never charged with rape, due to the fact that no rape ever occurred.

He was charged with third degree attempted rape. 

_Wearing a three-piece, tan-colored suit, *Patterson entered an Alford plea to the crime of third-degree attempted rape, a gross misdemeanor, in which he did not admit guilt but agreed that a jury would probably find him guilty if the case went to trial*.

"I did not commit a criminal act," said Patterson to the judge, before shaking his head, looking down and dissolving into tears. "I did engage in an act of consensual sex and I cheated on my wife. I would like to apologize to everyone I have hurt for my stupid decision, including my wife, family, team, fans, for my terrible mistake. I cheated, and I have learned a very painful lesson."

Patterson's wife, Shannon, stood by Patterson's side and also addressed the court:

"I am here because I do not believe Ruben Patterson raped or attempted to rape somebody," she said. "I have talked to him. If he had committed those crimes, I would have taken the children and left him a long time ago. I love my husband." 

Jan Olson, the attorney representing the 24-year-old nanny, said she may file a civil suit against Patterson._

A 90 lb weakling is walking down the beach when 3 muscle-bound bullies come up and threaten to beat him up.

He says "I don't want any trouble, just want to walk down the beach, okay? I'm not bothering you but I know you can beat me up because you're bigger than me and you outnumber me. I'm not saying it's right but I won't make you prove you can beat me up."

If he's humble enough, the weakling may survive.

BTW, can you show me the link that proves Ms. Steinem has never been even accused of child molesting?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

My closure on that team happened a couple years ago when they all started leaving town.

Personally, I couldn't stand Jeff McInnis. Always thought he was better than he actually was and had a tendency to be a punk.

Not sure why Strickland was mentioned, he might be my favorite point guard we've had. I'll never forget the time when Wayman Tisdale clothes-lined him and he landed on his head and got right back up like it was nothing. He was a tough son of a gun.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ah yes, Bonzi. Correction made


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

Derek Anderson
Theo Ratliff
Bonzi Wells
Damon Stoudamire

DA and Theo head my list because they're the ones I really despise. Play for a new contract and then shut it down until it's time to play for a another one. A couple poster guys for what's wrong with guaranteed contracts.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

bonzi

it prolly would be someone else, if bonzi didnt flip off the fans..and to be fair, how many times as he been arrested?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

GOD said:


> There are only TWO players whose off court issues were not forgivable by me. The first was far worse than the second, but both made me hate these players.
> 
> 1) Ruben Patterson
> 2) Woods



To that list, I would add Kemp. It takes a special class of vermin to be a serial deadbeat dad while making 10s of millions of dollars.

For some time, I have felt like a minority among Blazer fans. I can be critical of a guy's game, without developing a personal "hatred" for the guy. At the same time, I find most of the complaining over off-court/personality stuff to be meaningless noise.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW, if you are going to talk about ON court issues - it is no contest: Damon.

As a PG, he had a unique chance to destroy the team on the court, while also being a lethal poison in the locker-room.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> This should be an interesting way to close the door on a dark chapter in all our lives.


Speak for yourself. Paid attendance proves that for most fans, the dark chapter was the years that followed Whitsitt's departure.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

This type of thread is a gathering of social conservatives to exchange information, a gossip kitchen klatch. A black man saying that some rural whites want to lynch him?? I'm SO embarrassed by his saying what all blacks think!! Why can't he be a GOOD boy like all the nice quiet polite ones?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL, this thread is going to spark some pretty heated discussions


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I really never hated any of them.

Funniest Arrest: JR Rider with the pop can . . . that was wrong on so many levels . . . yet so Oregonian.

Most Stylist Arrest: Sheed and Damon in the yellow hummer speeding down I-5 after the game

Favorite Bad Boy: Sheed

Back to the question: I'll go with Bonzi for reasons already stated.

Better question is which Blazer did you like the best during that time period: Brian Grant!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Better question is which Blazer did you like the best during that time period: Brian Grant!


I loved Brian Grant. The man was as tough as they come, and I don't think any Blazer fan will ever forget his battle with Karl Malone in the '99 playoffs. That was just war between those two.

I also really liked Kenny Anderson. Even though his stint was short, I loved his game.

And can't forget Sabonis, though didn't his wife get into legal trouble too?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> I loved Brian Grant. The man was as tough as they come, and I don't think any Blazer fan will ever forget his battle with Karl Malone in the '99 playoffs. That was just war between those two.


That was a great series and I loved how Grant kept getting bloodied from Malone's flying elbows yet nearly always had the foul called on him. 

But how did you feel about Grant opting out of his contract (player option) when he still had 4 years left at 8M a year? Trader Bob made some mistakes, but trading 30 year old oft injured BG for Kemp (who I think had two years remaining) was a much better bag to be holding then retaining BG with the 8 year max deal he spent largely on the IR clapping from various benches. Hopefully even the most ardent Grant fan can see that now that some time has passed by. 

STOMP


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

STOMP said:


> That was a great series and I loved how Grant kept getting bloodied from Malone's flying elbows yet nearly always had the foul called on him.
> 
> But how did you feel about Grant opting out of his contract (player option) when he still had 4 years left at 8M a year? Trader Bob made some mistakes, but trading 30 year old oft injured BG for Kemp (who I think had two years remaining) was a much better bag to be holding then retaining BG with the 8 year max deal he spent largely on the IR clapping from various benches. Hopefully even the most ardent Grant fan can see that now that some time has passed by.
> 
> STOMP


It was in his right to opt out of that contract, and I bet it was frustrating for him one year after being THE MAN for the Blazers and probably the best year of his career, and suddenly just becoming a Hack-A-Shaq player who had six fouls to use.

He averaged about 32 mins in a starting role in '99, then it fell all the way to just 20 mins as a bench player in '00.
I don't remember the full details of everything then, but I remember it could've been dealt with better than it was.

But I think for the most part, if Grant was put on the jumbotron in the RG now, I think there would be more cheers than jeers. Fans knew he played with heart during his run here.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> It was in his right to opt out of that contract, and I bet it was frustrating for him one year after being THE MAN for the Blazers and probably the best year of his career, and suddenly just becoming a Hack-A-Shaq player who had six fouls to use.
> 
> He averaged about 32 mins in a starting role in '99, then it fell all the way to just 20 mins as a bench player in '00.
> I don't remember the full details of everything then, but I remember it could've been dealt with better than it was.


like what? fan speculations of what was out there? Personally I was for letting him walk and going with Jermaine, but what do I know?



> But I think for the most part, if Grant was put on the jumbotron in the RG now, I think there would be more cheers than jeers. Fans knew he played with heart during his run here.


probably true, I was at the Memphis game earlier this year and heard fans give Damon a big cheer... and he was the biggest lawbreaker and worst rotation level player in that era of teams. Anyways, your comment has nothing to do with whether it was a smart decision not to resign Grant to his ridiculous public demands. Like Stoudamire, I think his public image around Portland was a lot better then the actual guy.

STOMP


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

STOMP said:


> like what? fan speculations of what was out there? Personally I was for letting him walk and going with Jermaine, but what do I know?
> 
> 
> probably true, I was at the Memphis game earlier this year and heard fans give Damon a big cheer... and he was the biggest lawbreaker and worst rotation level player in that era of teams. Anyways, your comment has nothing to do with whether it was a smart decision not to resign Grant to his ridiculous public demands. Like Stoudamire, I think his public image around Portland was a lot better then the actual guy.
> ...


Well, I needed a refresher of exactly the situation. Here's what I found:

http://www.polkonline.com/stories/081000/spo_brian-grant.shtml

I don't know if it was all about the money since apparently the Blazers did offer him a 6-year, 70-mil deal, or just the lack of PT he thought he was going to get behind Sheed, Sabas and Pippen.
You're probably right that it was probably smart not to resign him to a huge contract as a backup.
But even so, I think Grant's lasting memory as a Blazer was the '99 playoffs vs. Utah, and not the contract squabble or whatever it turned into. I have no ill will against the guy, and still think he was one of a few bright spots during the Jail Blazer era.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I have 2 recollections about the Brian Grant situation that, if true, don't reflect well on him.

The first, and I believe well documented, issue had to do with his unwillingness to play center. (the same issue Jermaine had) This is rather ironic, since he wound up playing quite a bit of center once he moved to the eastern conference.

The second issue was more of a rumor/gossip. Supposedly his wife gave him an ultimatum to get out of Portland and away from an (ex)girlfriend. 

If he wanted to move to save his marriage, I can respect that. I can't respect the way he tried to convince everyone that he didn't want to leave, but the team was somehow forcing him.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

EDIT: NO personal attacks, this is a legit thread topic, if you don't like it I suggest you read and post in other threads. -sa1177-


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ruben Patterson.

I can care less what kind of non-violent transgressions our players have off court. If Damon or Wallace smoke a ounce of chronic a week, I could care less as long as their effort on the court didnt fall. 

When it came to Patterson, I became sick. He played like a animal. Someone who knew he didnt belong in the NBA talent wise but made up for it with his effort. 

That all did not matter, because the guy was a slimey women beater/molseter who has a long list of violent activety, many against teammates, which should turn even the most snake like owner against his *******ly behavior.

Douches like Damon and Sheed were just that; douches. They didnt violently impact anothers life. Even some grimy poopstain like Q Woods didnt violently dirturb a humans life. The ****head we call Ruben Patterson did just so.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> The second issue was more of a rumor/gossip. Supposedly his wife gave him an ultimatum to get out of Portland and away from an (ex)girlfriend.


Not sure if that one's true. He and his wife live here still. I use to see them at Who Song & Larry's out on McAdam all the time. Unless the girlfriend moved out of town and the wife changed her mind, it could be true.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hector said:


> Nice Christian thread. Everyone chimes in with whom they hate most. You left out someone: Yourselves--Anyone who posted here to say they hate someone. My vote: Yourselves. Picking on players is the opposite of being a fan.
> 
> You all had to wait through years of rebuilding before you could rebuild your egos enough to attack players again. Blowing up the team put you in the trenches, but now you're on high ground again and can bully players, your hobby. Where is your leader, Canzano? Hiding in the shadows, waiting for you to back him up before resuming the mantle of leadership.
> 
> What a disgusting, abusive thread. (Edit: I see Page 3 got a lot better.)


What are you talking about with this Christian stuff?

I've read through your post a couple times and I still can't find any logic behind it other than to ruffle some feathers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> What are you talking about with this Christian stuff?


I'm guessing he was referring to the famous Judge not... Gospel passage of Matthew 7:1

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm neither Christian nor social conservative. And the title of the thread was "most reviled", not hated. PBF made it clear he was asking which of those Blazers, if any, riled us the most. And why.

I love the fact that this is in the past. Just like I love the fact that the six years I spent working at places that crossed the line into abusive are in the past. But it does not mean they didn't happen. Or don't affect us.

My top, er bottom, 3:

Patterson, for reasons stated. The facts are out there and they are clear. Throw in "domestic violence" (hate that phrase, makes it sound like it is somehow not real violence), boasting at inopportune moments.
Bonzi Wells: Not only were there numerous transgressions and his famous blackout, with me this is personal. Bonzi was one of the players I used to chat with before my cakes were banned from arenas as a terrorist threat. When he returned from his suspension for fighting at Golden State, his first game back he told me that he was glad to be back and was never going to do anything again that would cause him to be suspended. He said the same thing publicly. We know what happened.
Shawn Kemp: Not just the loss of a favorite, Brian Grant, he was already totally unproductive, bloated contract, utterly useless as a player. And while I am aware that women do chase ball players, surely with all his millions he could afford a condom. While the women may have been consenting adults, forcing 7 women to file 8 child support suits is not cool. His very name was a joke. No one wanted him and then we get stuck with they jerk.

Players I really liked: Grant, Sabas, Pip. 

Love/hate relationship with Sheed. I even wrote and published an article a couple of years back titled "Sweet and Sour Sheed".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Ruben Patterson.
> 
> I can care less what kind of non-violent transgressions our players have off court. If Damon or Wallace smoke a ounce of chronic a week, I could care less as long as their effort on the court didnt fall.
> 
> ...


They impacted multiple lives everytime they impared themselves and got behind the wheel of a car, or made a good impression on the life of a child who might start to think it's cool, or ok to use drugs. IMO what Sheed, Damon and the other dope heads on the team did is far worse than a player who did a much worse thing one time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> They impacted multiple lives everytime they impared themselves and got behind the wheel of a car, or made a good impression on the life of a child who might start to think it's cool, or ok to use drugs. IMO what Sheed, Damon and the other dope heads on the team did is far worse than a player who did a much worse thing one time.


I think the standards you place on these young adults is unfair. Even the president of our country has been impaired and got behind the wheel of a car. Many CEO, politicains and celebrities have been charged with DUIIs.

Poeple make mistakes . . . young adult who are thrown millions of dollars are going to make mistakes. The so called "dope heads" are not the problem in today's society or in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think the standards you place on these young adults is unfair. Even the president of our country has been impaired and got behind the wheel of a car. Many CEO, politicains and celebrities have been charged with DUIIs.
> 
> Poeple make mistakes . . . young adult who are thrown millions of dollars are going to make mistakes. The so called "dope heads" are not the problem in today's society or in the NBA.




I don't have a problem with the fact that they screwed up. What I have the problem with is people thinking it isn't a big deal. Young people...and older people make dum decisions, and I get that. What Ruben did 1 time though didn't affect as many people as Sheed and Damon could have everytime they did what they did and got behind the wheel.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Bonzi, spent some time around the guy both at the Garden and away from it. Just a arrogant jerk 24/7 IMO. At least Sheed was friendly some of the time. 

Although I have a very bad taste in my mouth about Pippen as great as he was. I vividly remember him yell at a intern during a session where the players were signing stuff for giveaways etc. All the players moved down a set of tables on the court and signed 50 or so basketballs, pennants etc. Pippen insisted on siting in a chair and being pushed along by said intern. That and his blatant cheating on his wife really grossed me out. Golden on the outside and dirty on the inside IMO.


----------

